# Honda HSS 1332 tested in 10 - 21" wet snow



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

First time I got to use my new HSS 1332 was yesterday after getting perhaps a foot or so of very dense, heavy snow. It did drift somewhat with the deepest spots being exactly as high as the auger housing. The machine is using a #110 jet and the governor has been adjusted to 3,900 RPM. Yesterday I never used the machine above 3,600 RPM though (no need). Also using Armor skids on the side of the auger housing set to hold the scraper bar ~3/4" above the surface and the augers ~ 1" or 1 1/2" above the surface for use on gravel, grass and some rougher patches of ground.

Color me a very happy customer! The machine performed extremely well. Honda has addressed all the problems I had with the earlier HS version and it is a MUCH easier machine to use. The handles are still a bit short but still, ease of use was pretty high so there was not much need to put any force or pressure on the handles. The only difficulty I had was getting the bucket set at the right height and with the right down pressure- my tendency was to set it too low with the result being a lot of drag on the skids. I am chalking that up to the learning curve though. Also, I found using the machine at the end was far easier than at the beginning, again because of the learning curve. I put 2.2 hrs. on the clock and again, performance was excellent; it blew slush, as well as denser snow w/out any difficulty and threw it further than expected. I had wanted a 929 but as only the 1332 comes with the auger protection feature, I grabbed one of those but was concerned about using the larger machine..... that too proved to be of no consequence at all, and in fact, the machine was easy enough to operate that I have no real interest in reducing the width now. In fact, the 32" was beneficial as it carved a wider path (of course). 

Otherwise, it is a Honda and runs and operates like a Honda so nothing more need be said about that. Every aspect of the machine performed flawlessly and to be honest, better than I had expected; I though the 'slow' chute rotation would be a sore spot but in fact was not, and the two step deflection plates, which I did not care about in the least, actually proved to be very useful and allowed the machine to pile snow very precisely up to w/in less than two feet of the machine's actual cutting path.

So that I what I found in exactly one use of the machine  YMMV


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

That's Awesome. I'm thinking of selling my Honda 1332 HSS Track machine for a brand new one.. The one I have is from 2012 and you really have to muscle it around. It didn't do so well on these last storm. Bogged down and inconsistent engine sounds. Not sure if that was from me not clearing the inside of the auger housing.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats on your positive experience with your new Honda. I have a 2016 HSS1332ATD. Used for three seasons now and very pleased with zero service issues. Like you, if I'm in deep snow over the auger housing, it will drift a bit, but nothing that bothers me. I live in Crested Butte, CO where we get our share of snow. My Honda does the job like a knife cutting through butter. I give the unit 5 Stars...


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

I also have an earlier HS 928 and have really grown to dislike that machine for the very reason you mention- it is not user friendly. The HSS series has taken care of all the issues I had with the HS series, and quite well at that. The difference really is 'night and day' between the two series of machines IMO.

Changing the jet makes a very noticeable difference as well: when the machine starts to load, the engine used to just slow down but with the bigger jet, it gets much louder and 'resists' the additional load. Clearly the engine is producing significantly more power under load. It was also handy having a tach. on the machine for reference- starting around 3,600 RPM, loaded down to about 3,450 was OK but much below that and the RPMs started falling off pretty rapidly indicating the machine (engine) was obviously overloaded. Of course one does not need a tach. to hear the engine slowing but the visual reference of actual engine speed is useful.... at least IMO. 

Part of my learning curve is learning NOT to muscle the machine and instead pull a track clutch lever, back off on the housing pressure or similar and let the machine do all the work. Basically un- learning how to use an HS Honda snowblower. 



Forum043287 said:


> That's Awesome. I'm thinking of selling my Honda 1332 HSS Track machine for a brand new one.. The one I have is from 2012 and you really have to muscle it around. It didn't do so well on these last storm. Bogged down and inconsistent engine sounds. Not sure if that was from me not clearing the inside of the auger housing.


----------

